# 1984 24' Layton



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm selling my trailer due to hard times and thought I would list it here in case anyone is interested in a nice trailer for a great price! $2,000 or best offer. Let me know! Need to sale ASAP to get the creditors off my azz!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Email me a few pics and details uintaman.

T


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Email me a few pics and details uintaman.
> 
> T


Sorry Tree, I havn't checked this thread for a while. I will get you the info tomorrow!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, Thanks.


----------

